# Detail exterior Clio Red



## vinyd (Oct 2, 2010)

I've been showing a detail in a Clio ...
This car is working and the client wanted a different look.
We decided to give life to protect the car and the paint does not get worse than it already was.
You can see the painting after the corrections that the car has many brands of "waste of pássros" consequence of accumulated acid long in the painting and never took protection.
I tried painting, plastics and lighthouse, was to do some retoks in some parts but I got the car on Saturday after business hours, running out of time buy ink for the same ....

Setup:
How would detail the car, I opted to simply wash with a glove with two 3M bucket and shampoo with a little star 1Z car to help clean.
Wheels cleaned with AQuartz Iron Cut the driver's side and a chemical diablo passenger side ...
Decontamination with clay magic bar line
Correction of polishes used in paint brands
Lincoln
Menzerna
Sonax
Berets LC Kompressor, CCS and lincoln
Each process was used Sonax paint cleaner
Protection used.
Xcelerator Aquartz to let the paint followed by 100% Titanium AQuartz 9H and Reload Aquartz
Meguiars Tire conditioned with
Lighthouse has been sanded with 3M 1500, 2500 and 2000 followed by Mirko polished using 4000 PG, PF and SF Menzerna, protection AQuartz Titanium 9H.
I think it is.

Let the photos.

when it came


























































































Restoration of headlights


































































Dry and fix the painting


























































































































































Car ready before going to the sun


































Some before and after photos

































http://i966.photobucket.com/albums/ae147/vinicius_30/Clio%20Verm/DSCN5-tile.jpg[/IMG

A little animation

[IMG]http://i966.photobucket.com/albums/ae147/vinicius_30/Clio%20Verm/anigif1.gif

Photos final "SHOW OFF"


























































































































































I thank everyone who has ever supported me in my profession as a spouse, son, friends and others.
In almost four years in this area I see that I have much to learn and much to teach ....
Thank you all.
Vinicius Pressi - Brasil


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice turnaround buddy :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice transformation on that Clio Vinny :thumb:

Mario


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..what a turnaround..I'm sure its owner was unable to identify...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks much better, great job.


----------

